# For anyone familiar with Histiocytic Sarcoma



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh don't let me be reading this. 

Histiocytic Sarcoma is what Tasha died of in November 2013. She was 8 1/2. 
But we have 2 of her offspring... Bob and Casey (brother and sister from the same litter). They are now six. And the concern over them getting this as well has haunted me since we lost Tasha.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss, and I completely understand what you mean when you say it seems to get worse over time and not better. Hugs. 

As for cancer, I think altering some lifestyle choices that *may* contribute to cancer certainly can't hurt, and it might help. Nix the use of pesticides on your lawn, switch your home cleaning products from chemically based to naturally sourced, feed a high-quality food with no cheap fillers or by-products (some debate about grain-free vs not, do the research and see what you think), and maybe rethink whatever kind of topical tick/flea treatment you might use.


----------



## Sammybaby (Sep 21, 2013)

So sorry for your loss of Tasha. All canine cancer is sad but this seems to be a particularly fatal type of cancer. It haunts me as well. Even with chemotherapy, it was all over in six weeks....


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words. 

If you go back to the same breeder, perhaps they could provide some insight to how long the dog parents/grandparents/etc lived. And ultimately how they died.


----------

